# which shop is your favorite place to buy clothes?



## isabella

which shop is your favorite place to buy clothes?


----------



## Dexter

I have plenty... It also depends what I buy. I recently bought quite a lot of stuff in Myer (especially their Florsheim Shoes) but also did in Target, Big W, Kmart. I also bought a few of my business shirts in Tarocash as well as in Paddys Market in Chinatown. 

The choice of clothing shops in Australia is endless. Apart from the networks (which I listed) there are also small retailers who can offer a lot of clothing of any type. Especially women's fashion.


----------



## amberjoe

I do not have choice of shops but surely one that offer good clothes is always my favorite and I love to buy clothes to look adorble


----------



## rodmanalbe

Cotton On, love it!


----------



## Aimhigh

My favorite shop is my own shop  but since I love fashion most of the time I check online and visited the malls to find new fashion.  women weakness.


----------



## Bear

Dotti & Portmans


----------



## isabella

yeah, i like shopping online too. as i open a shop online~lol
but i love the shops as long as there is fashion clothing,


----------



## shopaholic_gurl.

I do really love to shop at mandarincentre!
They really got it all!
surely will complete your day!


----------



## stevie

i dont really but my credit card has lots ( my girlfirend uses it lol )


----------



## isabella

hello,stevie. Your girlfriend is really nice for you!
but, do not you visit the shops for men online?


----------



## lezah20

Different shops...

I have no definite or favorite shops


----------



## southernbelle

I like otti,Ally,&Forever New


----------



## sikander

mandarincentre is where i go for clothes


----------



## Dexter

Chinese always have it cheaper don't they. 

It's like that with Paddys Market in Sydney or Queen Victoria Markets in Melbourne (although not only Chinese or Asians have good prices there).


----------



## Alio

Love shopping in Queen Street in Brissy


----------



## ddavid2874

Mostly I do online shopping.


----------



## lucynora

It depends which shop is having the biggest discount. I am more on bigw as i find it to be great quality. I dont mind visiting the cultural shops every now and then.... Wait for the christmas december clearance. There's ought to be winners.


----------



## birder

I currently live in NZ and cry a few tears of joy and envy whenever I visit Australia. I can go into a mall and buy clothes in Target, Myers, etc, and the selection is so much better and the prices are lower. Can't wait until we actually move over!


----------



## austinTX

@birdie, Targets are in the shopping malls in Australia? Really? How cool is that. 
In America we sometimes refer to them as 'Tar'je' bc it isn't a mall store here. 

I have plenty to learn. I will need a guide for sure. 

AusTexas


----------

